# My newly built 135G tank stand!



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, my father-in-law volunteered to build a stand for my recently acquired 135G aquarium. He is a master woodworker and craftsman and just finished the stand the other day. It is made out of red oak and has four cabinet doors across the front. I intend on setting this tank up sometime in January after I have concrete flooring put down in my living room so I honestly can't wait to set this up with a stand that looks this gorgeous. I have also attached pictures of it to this posting. Enjoy!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh wow, that is NICE! Functionality and style all in one piece. Nice work. can't wait to see it set up with the new tank and fishies.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice work ghost..looks great.


----------

